# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Nóng: Rooney bí mật đàm phán với 2 CLB chỉ trong một ngày

## viet nam

Gia hạn với Franck Ribery và Daniel van Buyten, Bayern sắp hoàn tất kế hoạch chuyển nhượng Hè 2013.



Bayern vừa gia hạn thêm với Van Buyten và Ribery



Hôm qua, Bayern đã gia hạn với Ribery (30 tuổi) tới năm 2017 và với Van Buyten (35) tới năm 2014. Việc giữ chân Ribery thêm 4 năm đã đập tan những tin đồn rằng Pep Guardiola sẽ đẩy "Gã mặt sẹo" khỏi Bayern. Ribery chơi khá cá nhân, thích rê dắt, không thật sự phù hợp với lối đá ban bật của Guardiola. Khi mới dẫn dắt Barcelona, Guardiola đã "tống cổ" ngay các công thần không phù hợp với triết lý như Ronaldinho hay Deco.

Ngoài ra, việc giữ Van Buyten cho thấy dường như Bayern sẽ không mua thêm trung vệ. Trước đây, đã có dự đoán rằng Bayern sẽ bổ sung một hậu vệ thay thế Holger Badstuber vắng mặt tới gần cuối mùa sau. Với Van Buyten, Bayern đã có 4 trung vệ thực thụ là Dante, Jerome Boateng và Jans Kirchhoff (mới chuyển tới từ Mainz). Mùa này, tuy đã luống tuổi nhưng Van Buyten vẫn thi đấu ấn tượng mỗi khi được xung trận. Ở đầu lượt về, gã khổng lồ người Bỉ thậm chí đã giành suất đá chính của Boateng. 

Như vậy, Bayern chỉ còn hai vị trí cần tăng cường lực lượng là tiền vệ trụ và tiền đạo. Cách đây vài tháng, Bayern tưởng chừng đã chiêu mộ được Sebastian Rode nhưng Frankfurt với tham vọng hóa rồng đã bất ngờ thay đổi ý định. Thực ra, với Schweinsteiger, Javi Martinez, Luiz Gustavo và cả Toni Kroos, Bayern không cần phải chiêu mộ Rode bằng mọi giá. Nếu cần một tài năng trẻ dự phòng, Bayern cũng đã có Emre Can, gương mặt được HLV Jupp Heynckes đánh giá rất cao.

Ở hàng công, vụ Lewandowski có thể sẽ sớm ngã ngũ khi đầu tuần này, chân sút người Ba Lan đã chính thức đòi ra đi. CEO Hans Joachim Watzke hôm qua cũng phải thừa nhận sẽ đẩy nhanh tiến độ vụ này. Gần đây, có tin Dortmund đòi Bayern phải các thêm Mandzukic hoặc Shaqiri nhưng nhiều khả năng, “Hùm xám” sẽ trả thẳng bằng tiền mặt. Hiện Bayern và Dortmund chỉ còn cách nhau 5 triệu euro nên vụ này hứa hẹn sẽ sớm kết thúc. 

Nếu có Lewandowski, Bayern sẽ đẩy cựu công thần Mario Gomez đi. Tuy có hiệu suất ấn tượng nhưng lối chơi của Gomez không phù hợp với triết lý của Guardiola. Thực ra, ngay từ mùa trước, Bayern cũng đã có ý định thay Gomez bằng Dzeko. Hiện Gomez đang được nhiều đội bóng từ Premier League tới Serie A quan tâm. Bản thân tiền đạo này cũng không muốn tiếp tục đánh bóng ghế dự bị tại Allianz Arena, nhất là khi sang năm World Cup sẽ khởi tranh.

Nói chung, lực lượng của Bayern mùa tới không có quá nhiều biến động như dự đoán ban đầu. Trước đó, đã có tin Guardiola sẽ latin hóa Bayern bằng cách mang theo “hàng” Tây Ban Nha như Thiago Alcantara hay Isco. Điều này cho thấy Guardiola dường như sẽ tiếp tục công trình của người tiền nhiệm Jupp Heynckes chứ không xây lại từ đầu với tiki-taka.

----------

